
Trump to suspend entry of certain foreign workers despite business opposition - DarkContinent
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-workers/trump-to-suspend-entry-of-certain-foreign-workers-despite-business-group-opposition-idUSKBN23T2ZW
======
jfim
> The administration plans to rework the H-1B visa program so that the 85,000
> visas available in the program each year go to the highest-paid applicants,
> instead of the current lottery system.

Interesting take on things, looks like the FAANGs will have an easier time
with getting H1Bs accepted.

------
tick_tock_tick
H1B visas are just modern day indentured servitude. Either the candidates
skills are valuable enough where we should allow them in irrespective of a
specific job tied to a company or not at all. The current system creates such
a massive imbalance of power between employee and employer that any agreements
made might as well be under duress.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557)

------
x87678r
Anyone know any CS grads who are having trouble finding work and would like to
work in a corporate job that H1s work it? Or even regular devs.

~~~
born2web
yes!

------
matz1
As more and more people WFH, H-1B visa is less necessary.

~~~
addicted
True. Now they can do the same jobs from India, China, Vietnam, etc for way
cheaper.

Even Canada is an option if they want to be in US time zones but not have to
deal with arbitrary and capricious changes in rules.

